# Fall Auction



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

I know everyone is probably still recovering from the ACA... but is there a date set for the fall auction yet?


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

There is no fall auction


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

If we have one I heard next month. R.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We could carpool to Charlotte.


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

Ron the handyman said:


> If we have one I heard next month. R.


Ron, do you know when we will find out? The AAAA site only has a regular meeting for September :chair:


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

We aren't having a fall auction (as of before the convention). And we are having a regular meeting on the 7th (I don't think we are having a speaker come.)

If I remember Ken said before the convention we only have 2 big auctions a year, and the ACA convention will be one of them.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

no fall auction is sad news for people looking for non-cichlids or dry goods, but I should point out that the AGA convention is being held downtown in November and will have a huge plant auction - Atlanta's the place to be this year!


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

He emailed me last week, stating that he only had 2 weekends open to do it this year in September, so I took that as a yes we are having one.

I may be mistaken.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I remember the same?. R.


dinosfishhouse said:


> He emailed me last week, stating that he only had 2 weekends open to do it this year in September, so I took that as a yes we are having one.
> 
> I may be mistaken.


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

zmo63 said:


> no fall auction is sad news for people looking for non-cichlids or dry goods


... :-(


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

well that stinks my son was looking forward to it


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, even if it doesn't happen this fall we have small auctions at the end of each meeting anyway!


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Obviously everyone who went to the meeting knows this, but anyways we will be having a large auction in Sept. More info will come when we know the dates.


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes there will be an auction, We are looking at Sunday Sept 14t, if the Hall is available. Ken


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

is the auction open to the public????


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes it is
But is also a great chance to join the club


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i thinking bout it i prob will at the meeting.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

So, is the hall available?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

This'll be great. I've been really busy, so I havn't been to a meeting in FOR EVER!:grin:
:fish::fish::fish:​


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

dinosfishhouse said:


> So, is the hall available?


September 14th. R.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

WOA!. let me get this straight, is it at the button road park building!?
That's like, walking distance!:razz:


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

That's Bunten Road Park in Duluth Ga. R.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

yea! I'll be there for sure! I know its open for the public to buy, but is it open to sell too? (I haven't "officially" paid the $15 membership fee or whatever)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> The auction is open to everyone. You do not have to be a member to attend or sell.
> 
> FREE ADMISSION
> 
> FREE PARKING


http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/auction.htm

The club gets a % of the sales price, but you don't have to join. I do suggest you join, then you will be notified of this stuff.


----------



## jrpatter (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok I will be bringing frozen food to the auction. If you want some them email me so I can seperate it so it doesnt get mixed up again. It is all bio-pure I have 1 lb flats of bloodworms, brineshrimp, mysis and krill. The bloodworms and brineshrimp are $10 a lb. The mysis and krill are $12 a lb. Also please bring a cooler or styro to put it in, I will not have extras.

John
[email protected]


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

ikevi said:


> Obviously everyone who went to the meeting knows this, but anyways we will be having a large auction in Sept. More info will come when we know the dates.


So does this mean ur going to let me buy some Discus this time?

-Carlo


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

So is anyone bringing any plecos other than bushy nosed this time?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Carlo said:


> So does this mean ur going to let me buy some Discus this time?
> 
> -Carlo


Heh, nope, no more disus. (Well unless there is some stunner of a type I don't have.)

Heck I let a ton go for dirt cheap at the ACA auction. (I only bought one bag.)


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

As for plecos... I'm debating bringing one of my L-183 males but i'm not sure if I want to part.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

jjkolodz said:


> As for plecos... I'm debating bringing one of my L-183 males but i'm not sure if I want to part.


That's a Bristlenose right? They still seem to be selling for a decent price. Though I don't know how a single adult will do. I sadly just lost my last one recently, but I don't think I will be getting a replacement.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

well most auctions you can usually get quite a few of them
At this point I am trying to find something diffrent


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah... technically it's a bristlenose but it's black with white seams around it's dorsal and tail fin. Def not your typical bristlenose


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

there going to be any apistos? last auction the only dwarf cichlids was rams. i would rather pay the extra and get the apisto.


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

pullins125 said:


> there going to be any apistos? last auction the only dwarf cichlids was rams. i would rather pay the extra and get the apisto.


I will probably bring one or two breeding pairs or A. sp. Rotpunkt - and some A. cac. Double Red if they are ready (still very young and still difficult to sex)


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

That is a nice pleco
Just bringing the one?


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

fish_guy said:


> That is a nice pleco
> Just bringing the one?


Not sure... I have several but all the adults I have are males... I'm growing out some Juvis hoping to get a female.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

if you ever get some juvies you want to sell let me know.
More than willing to drive for them


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll definitely keep you in mind.


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if Ken has started giving out seller numbers yet? I emailed him last week and havent received a response.


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

He has, got mine already.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i not a member of the club but i wanna put my hap. compressiceps and maybe something else in the auction. do i need anything special or can i just bring in a bag and register them there. or how do i do it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can just bring them. But if you e-mail Ken for a seller # and fill out a seller's sheet before hand, it will save you time in the morning.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok. thanks. do you think my Hap compressiceps will sale. as i said earlier i dont have room for them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think they will sell, but I can't promise you any money. A lot of fish go for $1/bag. Suggest you put at least 2 fish in each lot (they can be bagged separately). Most of the fish that don't sell are 1 to a bag.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have 3 of them. one female other two unsexed. i hoping to get about $30 for them. they healthy and everything so that is good. if you dont think ill get at least $30 then ill move them to my 150 gallon with my frontosas and then move some of the other fish in there to the 55 gallon i have. i just dont wanna mess with the 150 fish are so hard to chase in there and it so deep cant put decor back in place. it just too much hassel to mess with it.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I wouldn't get your hopes up for 30, I would think more 20-25.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

ill prob just move them for now then bc i remember thhat at last auction 3 small one inchers went for 45 dollars. lol.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, well the last spring auction was very unique. IE yellow labs went for many times what they were worth even at the pet store.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Auctions are unpredictable. All my tanks are full from ACA, so no new cichlids. And I'm prob. not the only one in that boat. You might do better in Charlotte. But if you really need to rehome a fish, the auction is a great thing. There are enough people like Ken and Dino there to make sure no fish gets thrown away.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dino, you've rescued enough of my odds and ends. The whole, "buy six and keep a pair" thing only works if you have someone to take the rest. I don't care if my fish go for $1, its better than them killing each other because I've overcrowded them.


----------



## mrdomino (Mar 3, 2006)

talk about the auction. I was moving fish around to see which fish I was going to sell at the auction. I moved a pair of Black Calvus which I decided to sell ... put it in a tank where I was growing out some real nice lelupi. This morning I was feeding and always stare at how orange the lelupi were. I noticed 1 missing so started looking. Out came the male calvus(4+ inch) and mouth full and sure enough the lelupi (almost 2inch) was in his mouth.

So I'm totally bummed. Can't wait for the auction. I was hesitating to sell this pair but I have others ... but now it's a no brainer. They're going!!!

Someone will get a real nice pair of black calvus ... with a shade of orange!!!


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

hope that pair of calvus comes home with me. that my favorite fish i will move fish around and put with my other calvuses and frontosas. how much you think theyll go for?


----------



## mrdomino (Mar 3, 2006)

as long as nothing fits in his mouth ... and it's pretty big!!!

i don't ever recall seeing a pair at the auction so couldn't tell you. all i know is that i'll probably take a loss but I always do. i'm keeping the male and female separate right now as i don't really want to breed them and don't want the male to beat up on the female and I don't have enough hiding place.

by the way .. he's on time out for eating my lelupi. i put him in with about 35 tropheus ... constant whirlwind in that tank and he tries to chase the tropheus but they ignore him.

if you really want the pair make me an offer ... worst i can do is turn it down and sell at the auction. remember these are breeder size already and not what you see in pet shops. i'll see if i can take a picture and learn how to post here.


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

I have _zillions_ of convicts (Archocentrus nigrofasciatus) - ALL sizes from _under_ an inch long to 3.5 inches _and larger_. Most of them are the typical "black" convicts, but I have quite a few of the mid size (1 to about 1.75 inches) that are pinks and 'calicos' (pink with black spots). Any point in bringing them to the auction? I really _don't_ want them to be used as 'feeder fish'!:-(


----------



## mrdomino (Mar 3, 2006)

here are pictures of the pair:

Male - I couldn't get the male to flare his fins. think the tropheus were getting him dizzy.









Female:










The female is about half the size of the male.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I am interested in a pair or more of the pink convicts.

I can either pay you for them or bid on them.


----------



## richlindsey (Apr 14, 2008)

Are the big auctions always held on Sundays? Unfortunately that leaves us out as we go to church on Sunday. Guess we'll have to wait until October to get our next "fish fix".

By the way, two of our mikrogeophagus altispinosa's in our 55 gallon SA community tank have paired up and produced their first spawn today. About 150-200 eggs. These are two of the larger fish in a group of seven so hopefully we will end up with additional pairs as well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think there is anything magical about Sundays. Most likely it is when a space is availible. There are fewer other things scheduled. 

Sneak out of church early and come in at 5 o'clock with $10 dollars, get 10 bags. 

But seriously, see you in October. Congrats on the spawn. Bring fry for BAP.


----------



## richlindsey (Apr 14, 2008)

How long do the big auctions usually last? We might be able to get there around 1:00 pm and stay for an hour or so...


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Assuming it is normal, and not cut down because of the ACA. I would guess 4-5 pm. (It also tends to start ~10:30, though we might be more on time since there is no daylight savings time on the same day.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i got a wooden 55 gallon stand. think i could sale it at auction. not really looking to make much just wanna get rid of. it in good shape.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ya, someone will buy it. You might only get $10, but you might do ok.


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

I couldn't PM for some reason. Can u email me pics? [email protected]



pullins125 said:


> i got a wooden 55 gallon stand. think i could sale it at auction. not really looking to make much just wanna get rid of. it in good shape.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Just making sure with the gas situation like it is that the auction is still going on.
I would hate to make the drive and have it not happen


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I am planning on making it, and I have to use a lot more fuel to get there than most people.
I doubt that it would be called due to the gas non situation.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

As said, gas getting a little more exspensive for a weekend isn't going to cause us to stop the auction. Hopefully people filled before Ike.


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I was stupid enough to fill this morning at $4,10 but hell, I almost never drive so it's not important. I'll be there


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't be there after all! (Family comes first!) If anyone still wants/needs convicts - please PM me and when things settle down here, maybe we can meet or you could pick up? (I live in southern Gwinnett county) Hope someone will start a thread about what they got at the auction!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

On my way now. Sorry Ron, got up too late to load the tank. Still ambivalent about selling it anyway. See all there.


----------

